

Finite State Entropy coder (faster than Huffman) - wfn
https://github.com/Cyan4973/FiniteStateEntropy

======
wfn
Blog entry: [http://fastcompression.blogspot.fr/2013/12/finite-state-
entr...](http://fastcompression.blogspot.fr/2013/12/finite-state-entropy-new-
breed-of.html)

Paper: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1311.2540](http://arxiv.org/abs/1311.2540)

